
Cairn - A flat-file CMS - tortilla
http://cairn.xng.pw/
======
ryanisinallofus
I need to install this as the site has no screenshots but is this really a
flat file CMS with a GUI?

I just started working on a GUI for Pico but this could be really great.

[edit] A shot on the Github page:
[https://github.com/alfredxing/cairn](https://github.com/alfredxing/cairn)

